# J.R.R. Tolkien professorship



## Arvedui (Apr 20, 2004)

Oxford University is looking for a new professor:

http://www.admin.ox.ac.uk/fp/jrrtprof.shtml

Feel that you are up to it?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Maybe FoAT will like to do something like that?

But teach at Oxford. The epitome of intellectual snobbery? I don't really rate the Oxbridge universities such as Cambridge and Oxford. My cousin described his time at Cambridge as one of the worst experiences in his life. He claims that the students from Oxbridge are the biggest bunch of "gimps" he has ever met. They were anti-social and he claims that they were arrogant. And idiotic. And half of their parents bought their way into the Oxbridge elite. Not that I’m saying that my cousin is "right" or infallible, of course, I'm sure there are plenty of smart people there, and I'm sure he's being satirical, but that doesn't mean I rate the over-rated Oxbridge universities. Looking at the league tables, some universities perform nearly as well or as well in certain subjects in comparison to the Oxbridge universities. Well....I think I should stop by silly anti-Oxbridge rant, though I cannot help but applaud anyone who stoically accepts the job offer.  I still haven't read the most famous middle-English novels such as The Canterbury Tales or old English tales such as Beowulf so _I_ cannot apply for it.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow! I do want that job!!!!!!!! Or at least I would want to be taught by that professor...


----------

